
The Social Physics of Trump’s Shock Tactics - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/the-social-physics-of-trumps-shock-tactics
======
h4nkoslo
Without the pointless veneer of physics, this phenomenon has been well-
discussed under the moniker of "preference cascades".

For instance when you have large majorities in favor of immigration
restrictions, preventing illegal immigrants from receiving public benefits,
deporting immigrant criminals, etc, in the context of a massive gaslighting
campaign to convince them they are an evil racist obsolete minority, it
doesn't take that much of a spark to harness their latent preferences and make
it clear their power level is greater than anticipated.

[http://www.fairus.org/facts/public-
opinion](http://www.fairus.org/facts/public-opinion)

~~~
squozzer
I cringe every time I hear the words "resonance" or "optics" used in politics.

OTOH, physics uses the term "laws" to describe absolute and unbreakable
phenomena. In real life, laws are considerably more flexible ;)

